# latest charcoal drawing



## zandman (Mar 23, 2009)

i've been trying to nail this medium (charcoal) and still can't perfect it. can't find my comfort zone and the style that fits on me. i think this one came out better than my first two, lol. lmk what you think and if c&c applies here as well, give it a shot, lol.

i took a pic of the drawing so its not exactly precised but close.


----------



## TwoRails (Mar 23, 2009)

I find it interesting.


----------



## zandman (Mar 24, 2009)

thanks, =]


it's bob marley btw. not close but its him, lol.


----------



## TwoRails (Mar 24, 2009)

I thought he had that familiar look...


----------



## zandman (Mar 24, 2009)

lol, the joint made it.


----------



## Flower Child (Apr 3, 2009)

one love


----------



## zandman (Apr 4, 2009)

Flower Child said:


> one love


 straight up, =]


----------



## Invictus (Apr 9, 2009)

LOL! My sister painted the exact same picture like two months ago. I will post a picture of it when i get on time. Does the color picture of that have coloured smoke?


----------



## zandman (Apr 10, 2009)

omg! omg! omg!!!!!
yes, yes it is. i found it in google and printed a 4x6 to copy, 
what are the odds eh, =]


----------

